# Recommendations for good Largemouth Bass lake trips



## HAWK71 (Oct 16, 2006)

I was looking to go on a trip this year to go largemouth bass fishing? Any recommendations?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

how far do ya want to drive?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HAWK71 said:


> I was looking to go on a trip this year to go largemouth bass fishing? Any recommendations?


where do ya live


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

From Girard I would say Chautauqua as a close trip or head down south to Kentucky lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebels12 (Mar 16, 2015)

Cant be Lake Chickamauga


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

X 2 on Lake Chautauqua....they have both LM and SM, as well as bonus panfish in the weed beds,
and a chance at a trophy Musky. Not too far of a drive from eastern Ohio, and it is best fished during the week, OR before Memorial Day or after Labor Day if you are fishing the weekends....don't ask me how I know (ha).


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Chautauqua has been one of my favorite nonCanada fishing trips for close to 10 years. There are some good ones swimming around in that lake! But the lake has been struggling for a while with excessive nutrient loading causing a pretty significant explosion in both native and invasive aquatic plant species as well as a pretty severe algae bloom later in the year. There is discussion of major herbicidal treatments that would definitely impact fish habitat. Not sure what will actually happen. We are going up this spring and then to Canada next year and talking about possibly relocating our nonCanada trips to another body of water depending on what happens there. Probably start going to Lake St. Clair. OP let us know what you decide upon for your location. GL!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd make friends with tall Tim and go with him!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Guntersville. You will not be sorry.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

I agree with bleeding minnow. Chautauqua is on a down trend. between fishing pressure and the weed/alage issues. I will be heading there again but if its same or worse im heading farther east in NY next year or MI. 

I was thinking taking a late march early april trip south next year. looking at kentucky lake or somewhere in TN or South Carolina. wanted to try santee cooper but keep reading about stump fields everywhere and you have to know where to run. i dont really want to take my new boat there lol


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Fletcher's pond, near Hillman, Michigan (Alpena area). It is about 6 1/2 hours north from Columbus. 9000 acres of bass and pike. Average depth is about 6' and loaded with stumps! We go with people that fish Chautauqua for years, they now just go up north. There are no jet ski's or pleasure boats on this lake, to much structure. We go in June and September and rarely are disappointed with amount of fish caught. There are some nice small mouth caught also! And if you want to knock "Bowfin" off your bucket list of fish caught, this is a great lake to make that happen.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Amistad on the Texas-Mexican border! My buddy's son is a guide there and does well. Fork, Choke Canyon, Sam Rayburn and Toledo Bend are all top notch as well.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Lots of Options....depends how big of bass you want to catch, or if you like numbers.


----------

